# Lions, Triggers and Bugs....oh my



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Still working on the video, but these are a few pictures of the final tally, 'Cause that is what matters, right?

We had four divers on board. Dave, Bill, Jeff and Colin. Bill and Dave dove as a pair and Jeff and Colin, 2 up 2 down kinda thing.

Seas were variable, 2-3 for most of the day. As some summer squalls came through it would go from glass to windy and 3 footers. Over all it was pretty comfortable till the ride home, the wind picked up and turned out to be a pretty ugly ride in.

The current was minimal all throughout the water column. But the visibility was really bad the first 50 feet, after that it opened right up to some very clear 50-60 foot viz in depths up to 130. Water temp was comfortable in a 3 mm.

The total numbers for 4 divers and a fisherman were
21 Shovelnose
10 Trigger
2 AJ
2 Scamp
1 Lane
1 Gag
1 Red Grouper

maybe 12 or 15 lion fish

Over all it was pretty productive and very fun.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice nice nice...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll are gonna be eating good!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice haul! 

Because I know some one is going to say it, triggers are now 2/person. But Im sure you had a boat load of people!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

naclh2oDave said:


> The total numbers for 4 divers and a fisherman were
> 
> 10 Trigger





JD7.62 said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> Because I know some one is going to say it, triggers are now 2/person. But Im sure you had a boat load of people!


4 divers + 1 fisherman = 5 people x 2 fish = 10 Trigger

Am I missing something?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice haul there Dave & company...:thumbup:...thanks for the report...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice haul Dave and crew!!!!!!

Goodness me, one day I'm gonna get me some bugs...

Hope ya'll killed every lion down there.

Jimmy


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

jjam said:


> Very nice haul Dave and crew!!!!!!
> 
> Goodness me, one day I'm gonna get me some bugs...
> 
> ...



Didn't even come close to every lion down there! There are more now on any given wreck than you can imagine. It was just one dive there was not much to shoot after we collected bugs that we started killing the biglions. If we took 15 off of one spot we didn't touch the population. It is bad. But that is what goonna be on the table tonight!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice. Those lobster makes me hungry.:thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

MillerTime said:


> 4 divers + 1 fisherman = 5 people x 2 fish = 10 Trigger
> 
> Am I missing something?


No I did, I didnt see they had a fisherman on board. However I figured they did hence why I said that they probably had a boat full of people!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome. You guys went nuts on the bugs.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me that you go after one thing and end up with something entirely different! The pond sure can be persnickety!


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice catch:thumbsup:


----------

